# Went shopping



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

Was able to get almost all I wanted. I even saw toilet tissue in Dollar General, but it was behind a grid someone put in front of the shelves (imaginge TP under lock and key like cigarettes). Maybe you have to ask for it or they are only letting limited quantities be purchased. I don't really need it at present and I am not going to pay the greedy, selfish consumer at this point.  

I am still looking for yellow corn meal. Nobody has it and I wonder why when they have plenty of white corn meal. Also can't find garlic powder. The grocery store has a few bottles, but it was solidified. I didn't but any meat. I have a package of braising beef and another of chicken parts in the freezer. Bought grape and orange juice...yummy. A box of cake mix so I can make myself a birthday cake tomorrow to have on Friday, salad fixins, a few dairy products, flour, sugar and baking mix. They seemed to be fairly well-stocked.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 15, 2020)

happy birthday!!!


----------



## chic (Apr 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> Was able to get almost all I wanted. I even saw toilet tissue in Dollar General, but it was behind a grid someone put in front of the shelves (imaginge TP under lock and key like cigarettes). Maybe you have to ask for it or they are only letting limited quantities be purchased. I don't really need it at present and I am not going to pay the greedy, selfish consumer at this point.
> 
> I am still looking for yellow corn meal. Nobody has it and I wonder why when they have plenty of white corn meal. Also can't find garlic powder. The grocery store has a few bottles, but it was solidified. I didn't but any meat. I have a package of braising beef and another of chicken parts in the freezer. Bought grape and orange juice...yummy. A box of cake mix so I can make myself a birthday cake tomorrow to have on Friday, salad fixins, a few dairy products, flour, sugar and baking mix. They seemed to be fairly well-stocked.



Your grocery stores carry cigarettes? Ours don't.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2020)

chic said:


> Your grocery stores carry cigarettes? Ours don't.


Ours stopped several years ago.  Drug stores did, too.  I only see them for sale in liquor and convenience stores now.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 16, 2020)

Our local Wal Mart is out of butter, except for $11 huge rolls of Amish butter. They have a whole case of those. I may break down and buy one if I run completely out.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 16, 2020)

chic said:


> Your grocery stores carry cigarettes? Ours don't.


They do here.


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2020)

chic said:


> Your grocery stores carry cigarettes? Ours don't.



That is something I don't look for, so can't say for sure.


----------



## chic (Apr 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> That is something I don't look for, so can't say for sure.





StarSong said:


> Ours stopped several years ago.  Drug stores did, too.  I only see them for sale in liquor and convenience stores now.



Same here Star. That's why I was so surprised.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> Was able to get almost all I wanted. I even saw toilet tissue in Dollar General, but it was behind a grid someone put in front of the shelves (imaginge TP under lock and key like cigarettes). Maybe you have to ask for it or they are only letting limited quantities be purchased. I don't really need it at present and I am not going to pay the greedy, selfish consumer at this point.
> 
> I am still looking for yellow corn meal. Nobody has it and I wonder why when they have plenty of white corn meal. Also can't find garlic powder. The grocery store has a few bottles, but it was solidified. I didn't but any meat. I have a package of braising beef and another of chicken parts in the freezer. Bought grape and orange juice...yummy. A box of cake mix so I can make myself a birthday cake tomorrow to have on Friday, salad fixins, a few dairy products, flour, sugar and baking mix. They seemed to be fairly well-stocked.


Deb is it your Birthday tomorrow?....It's _mine _tomorrow ....


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2020)

April 17th, according to my birth certificate.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

chic said:


> Your grocery stores carry cigarettes? Ours don't.


Our supermarkets  do.... they are sold at a kiosk separate to the grocery aisles and since about 2 years ago now, have had to be hidden from view behind sliding doors..,  cigarettes are sold   alongside Gamblers not so  anonymous and their  need for scratchcards ....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> April 17th, according to my birth certificate.


me too... wow,  after all this time I didn't know we shared a birthday ..  I'm 65 tomorrow...you ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2020)

68


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

so I was born on your 3rd Birthday..... ? I was also born on my fathers 29th birthday    Happy Birthday for tomorrow...


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks. You, too. You were born on Sunday.


----------



## chic (Apr 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> me too... wow,  after all this time I didn't know we shared a birthday ..  I'm 65 tomorrow...you ?



A very happy birthday to you both!!!


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 16, 2020)

chic said:


> A very happy birthday to you both!!!
> 
> View attachment 99690


Reminds of Stephen King's book "It"


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> April 17th, according to my birth certificate.


Super Happy Stay-at-Home Birthday for you, Holly, and my neighbor boy who turns 9 tomorrow!


----------



## Duster (Apr 16, 2020)

Yesterday we went grocery shopping. They have the store aisles marked with One Way ^ arrows or No Entry signs, every other one to keep people apart. I felt like a rat going through a maze. If nothing was needed on an aisle, it messed up the flow to the next one.  We got some things we needed, but no wheat flour, frozen chicken, dishwasher detergent, or gluten free foods.  Fresh vegetables and some meats were available, though, and we scored a pack of Northern TP {the first seen in 2 months}.  Nobody said the zombie apocalypse would be easy.


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

What I hate the most in stores are displays they put in aisles that stick out and you and the patrons have to maneuver around. Where I used to work, that would be an OSHA violation.


----------



## chic (Apr 17, 2020)

I was on the road from 8am. Had to go to 7 places in 3 different cities just to get stuff I needed and still didn't get everything on my list. This is becoming exhausting.


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't know if prices went up from when I shopped 2 weeks ago, but my grocery bill is usually between $50 and $60. This time it was over $90 and it didn't seem like I got that much more.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 18, 2020)

Went grocery shopping this morning.....the paper isle was empty except for a few paper towels, and a handful of kleenex boxes, first time i've seen paper products so empty, also noticed several price increases on some items, some jacked up by a fair bit.


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

Another irking think is when the store had limited quantities, what is left on the shelf is over the expiration date or the packaging is compromised. It like telling the customer - you have to take second best.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> Another irking think is when the store had limited quantities, what is left on the shelf is over the expiration date or the packaging is compromised. It like telling the customer - you have to take second best.


If you see items past their expiration date, advise the store manager.  They will almost certainly clear those past sell-by dates from the shelves immediately.  Employees can't possibly have eyes on every product.  

Compromised packaging? Non necessarily a deal-breaker for me. Depends on the item, the type of packaging and how badly I want it.


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

Yay...the store had yellow corn meal today!


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 20, 2020)

Walmart has been the worst for bare shelves followed by Kroger. Randall's (my least favorite store) has been the best followed by HEB. I wonder how groceries are ordered now days. Seems to me it should be done by computer generated sales. In "the good old days" my manager and assistant manager did it by visually overseeing the inventory back in the 60s.


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

I also saw TP on the shelves and people snatching it up. Made me wonder if they really need it or were just hoarding again.


----------

